# The Official PB December 26th Worship Poll



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2010)

This poll is pretty straight forward all y'all in PB land.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't select anything... maybe you're still working on it?

I'm starting the beatitudes in Luke 6 Sunday. Though I haven't decided yet, there may be a great opportunity for either an introduction or conclusion with reference to the season. And, of course, when preaching through a gospel there is a sense in which you're always teaching on the advent. But I don't purpose to vary from my usual course in regard to what text I use.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 24, 2010)

The poll doesn't reflect my practice exactly either.

I will continue with my sermon series in Acts just as I have (this week is Acts 15:22-35, _"A Connected Church"_), and there will be no "advent" accoutrements (e.g. Advent wreaths, candles, etc.). But I do have the hymns be mostly Christmas carols, and I will probably use the incarnation as an illustration in my preaching.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 24, 2010)

I imagine it will be a close of Advent service. I'll be in the 19th of June in spirit.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2010)

Wannabee said:


> Can't select anything... maybe you're still working on it?
> 
> I'm starting the beatitudes in Luke 6 Sunday. Though I haven't decided yet, there may be a great opportunity for either an introduction or conclusion with reference to the season. And, of course, when preaching through a gospel there is a sense in which you're always teaching on the advent. But I don't purpose to vary from my usual course in regard to what text I use.



"We do not celebrate advent but will have an "Incarnation-centered" worship service the 26th."

Probably will fit your situation best.

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




fredtgreco said:


> The poll doesn't reflect my practice exactly either.
> 
> I will continue with my sermon series in Acts just as I have (this week is Acts 15:22-35, _"A Connected Church"_), and there will be no "advent" accoutrements (e.g. Advent wreaths, candles, etc.). But I do have the hymns be mostly Christmas carols, and I will probably use the incarnation as an illustration in my preaching.


 
I think you selected the proper one though if not as a Mod you could alter the poll to better reflect yours and maybe others situation. That would probably help others with your similar plan make a selection.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 24, 2010)

I chose option four. But our minister will no doubt have a sermon relating to the incarnation. Apart from that there will be no difference.

Our Knox Free Church congregation here in Perth is still EP and no music, in accordance with a decision of the kirk session.

I hope he feels free to have sermons relating to the incarnation at any time of year.

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

*Quote from Fred*


> But I do have the hymns be mostly Christmas carols



Do you feel free to use Christmas carols on 19th June, e.g. to accompany a sermon on Christ's first advent?


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2010)

I can't select any of the options. Like Fred, we will have some Christmas carols, but the preaching from Hebrews will continue as it has been for the past six months. Additionally, June 19, 2010 was a Saturday. We don't have corporate worship on Saturdays.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 24, 2010)

Herald said:


> Additionally, June 19, 2010 was a Saturday. We don't have corporate worship on Saturdays.



That is priceless.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2010)

Well June 19th is a Sunday in 2011. 

Secondly as a Mod you can add a line for yours, Fred's, and Joe's situation. Though I still think the 4th option fits that perfectly. If your Lord's Day worship the 26th has hymns that focus on the Incarnation and you are not doing so with the intention of celebrating the 26th as "Incarnation Sunday" then option 4 still works.

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




fredtgreco said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Additionally, June 19, 2010 was a Saturday. We don't have corporate worship on Saturdays.
> ...


 
Not really when one considers the calendar in 2011.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> Do you feel free to use Christmas carols on 19th June, e.g. to accompany a sermon on Christ's first advent



Our church has used what are generally considered to be "Chistmas carols" at summer worship services when they have tied to the message being preached. Even so, I think option 1 more closely matches the practice that you'll find if you visit December 26.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2010)

Where can we order one of those festive 19th of June sweaters?


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 24, 2010)

I picked the 4th option based on speculation. It is closest to what I believe will happen. However, I am not an elder, so I'm not involved in the decision of what text our guest speaker will be edifying us with.


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Well June 19th is a Sunday in 2011.



Well, you didn't specify, did you? Mmmm? You should know better than to give an inch on the Puritan Board.


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Secondly as a Mod you can add a line for yours, Fred's, and Joe's situation. Though I still think the 4th option fits that perfectly.



Hey, we don't moderate everything. What do you think this place is, the TSA? Which reminds me, the mods are discussing an annual pat down for all Puritan Board members.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 24, 2010)

I thought "advent" was supposed to end _before_ "Christmas." Why would it be closed on the 26th of December? 

I plan to be finishing a short series on Obadiah (vv. 15-21 this Lord's Day). However, we are supposed to get a good bit of snow beginning this evening and continuing through Saturday. I don't suspect we will be able get anyone to plow the parking lot on Christmas day, so we might not be meeting for worship.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Dec 24, 2010)

Herald said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly as a Mod you can add a line for yours, Fred's, and Joe's situation. Though I still think the 4th option fits that perfectly.
> ...


 
 On this occasion I think I would rather opt for the scan.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 24, 2010)

I think thoughts of God multiple times an hour. But my thoughts are not _continually_ on Heavenly things.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2010)

Herald said:


> Well, you didn't specify, did you? Mmmm? You should know better than to give an inch on the Puritan Board.



But aren't we supposed to construe things in a charitable light toward the poster?


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you didn't specify, did you? Mmmm? You should know better than to give an inch on the Puritan Board.
> ...



I am the epitome of charitableness. Look up the word in the dictionary and you will find my name next to it.

Edward, honestly, I'm just poking fun at good ole Bengie.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 24, 2010)

> *Quote from Fred*
> 
> 
> > But I do have the hymns be mostly Christmas carols
> ...


 
We sing Christmas carols in the summer even when the sermon is not about Christ's first advent.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2010)

Herald said:


> Edward, honestly, I'm just poking fun at good ole Bengie.



I know that. I'll pull my comment if you wish.


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Edward, honestly, I'm just poking fun at good ole Bengie.
> ...



Nah. It's all good.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 24, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> I think thoughts of God multiple times an hour. But my thoughts are not continually on Heavenly things.



 While I share your sentiments, methinks you have missed that particular poll by _that_ much.


----------



## jawyman (Dec 24, 2010)

I will be preaching from the Twenty-third Psalm on the Dec. 26.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 24, 2010)

I will continue my series on Colossians in the am and the Ten Commandments in the pm.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 24, 2010)

John 4. 1-15

No advent nothin' here!


----------



## ac7k (Dec 24, 2010)

Our church has the Early Morning Julotta Service on Christmas Day - 7am... One of my favorite services. Swedish in tradition and Advent will be closed then. 
So then on Sunday the 26th we have a normal church service with a few Christmas hymns tossed in for good measure.


----------



## Jim-Bob (Dec 25, 2010)

We had a worship service the evening of December 24 (sermon from Galatians 4) with dessert afterwards.

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------

We had a worship service the evening of December 24 (sermon from Galatians 4) with dessert afterward.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 25, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> The poll doesn't reflect my practice exactly either.
> 
> I will continue with my sermon series in Acts just as I have (this week is Acts 15:22-35, _"A Connected Church"_), and there will be no "advent" accoutrements (e.g. Advent wreaths, candles, etc.). But I do have the hymns be mostly Christmas carols, and I will probably use the incarnation as an illustration in my preaching.


 
Out Pastor is also continuing his series through acts and he is preaching on Acts 15:1-25 "Protecting the Gospel". I'll look forward to listening to yours as well!


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 25, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> > *Quote from Fred*
> >
> >
> > > But I do have the hymns be mostly Christmas carols
> ...



Glad to hear you're not being bound by pre-Reformation extra-biblical tradition.


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 25, 2010)

If we have worship tomorrow, the pastor plans on expanding on the prophecies in Micah 5. So far, Sunday school has been canceled due to weather, and we may have worship canceled as well.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 25, 2010)

Can't answer the poll because a lot is going to be covered at 2nd Reformed Presbyterian Church.



> LORD’S DAY
> 
> This coming Lord’s Day, December 26, Pastor Brad Johnston will be preaching on “His Beloved Son” from Luke 2:39-3:23. Donald Cassell will also be explaining Psalm 22E.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 25, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > > *Quote from Fred*
> ...


 I'm not bound by the typical "songs must match the sermon theme" either!


----------

